# BenQ XL2411Z - Was sind die optimalsten Einstellungen?



## dawsonX (5. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
heute wurde mein *BenQ XL2411Z* geliefert. Ich wollte euch mal fragen, was die *besten Einstellungen* für diesen Monitor wären, um kräftige Farben, sowie ein allgemein hübsches Bild zu bekommen. Falls es relevant sein sollte: Gespielt werden hauptsächlich FPS, wie zum Beispiel COD: BO3, CS:GO, BF4, etc.

_Mit freundlichen Grüßen
dawsonX_


----------



## JoM79 (5. Dezember 2015)

Erstmal das Profil von FPS1 auf Standard stellen.
Danach so einstellen, wie es die am besten gefällt.


----------



## dawsonX (24. Dezember 2015)

Habe ihn eben erst angeschlossen.. soll ich die beigelegte Treiber-CD installieren? Sorry, habe sowas noch nie gemacht.


----------



## dawsonX (24. Dezember 2015)

Habe die Treiber jetzt installiert und irgendwie ruckeln die Spiele.. auch in 60HZ. Bei dem alten Monitor war das nicht so. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## dawsonX (25. Dezember 2015)

Könnte mir jemand erklären was der Sofortmodus bringt?


----------



## JoM79 (25. Dezember 2015)

Kürzeren Inputlag, also auf jeden Fall einschalten.


----------



## dawsonX (25. Dezember 2015)

Danke. Und auf was soll ich AMA stellen? Habe es momentan auf Premium.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du mit premium keine Probleme hast, kannst du es so lassen.


----------



## dawsonX (25. Dezember 2015)

Na sagen wir so.. ich weiß jetzt nicht wirklich was das bringt.. habs einfach so auf Premium und lasse mich gerne des besseren belehren^^


----------



## JoM79 (25. Dezember 2015)

Es beschleunigt die Reaktionszeiten des Panels. 
Wenn du kein ghosting wahrnimmt, ist doch alles ok.


----------



## dawsonX (1. Januar 2016)

Habe mal eine Frage, undzwar: In der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung gibt es unter "Anzeige", "Desktop-Größe und Position anpassen" den Punkt "Skalierung vornehmen mit" (1) Anzeige (2) GPU. Was davon ist am Besten? Frohes Neues btw!


----------

